# Thinking about a harness - any suugestions



## Kellie22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Billy is now 16 months, his exercise is 95% off the lead and as a consequence isnt great on the lead.

I've seen more and more people using a harness type thing which seems to stop the pulling and seems to be comfortable for the dog.

Can anyone recommend any and also how do i ensure the right size ?

Maybe a silly question but do you just put the harness on before a walk or do you leave it on most of the time ?

Any help appreciated.

Sm


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

A dog mostly off lead is ideal as you can use the small amount of lead walking to start again at the begining and teach it right so they know what you actually want.

I also like a harness as it takes the pressure off the neck if they do pull but I use just a normal flat harness or a front connection harness. Some of the non-pull harnesses sold rely on putting pressure under the sensitive part of the arm pits which I do not like at all.

This is the type of harness I like










This is how I like to teach loose lead walking 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=76458


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

A good, supportive one is ideal to lift your poo out of harm's way in an emergency. 
With our last dog, I managed to yank her up into my arms just before an Alsatian's teeth closed around her nose. It's not a recommended maneuver but you couldn't do it at all with just a collar.
They are good for helping your dog over styles and walls too.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I like the fleece lined ones that dog-games do, beware they are terrible for creating more matts though! although I don't think they are not one designed as a no pull one (I could be wrong) but it definitely helps, I like to use it with a double ended lead and attach one end to the harness and the other to the collar, I just ensure there is more slack on the collar end.


----------



## Kellie22 (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought i'd try a padded one from the local garden centre made by pet face, Billy somehow managed to tear one of the straps whilst off chasing a roe deer !

Have now gone for an ezydog quick fit harness which seems much better and is easily adjustable so fits really well.

What i am wondering though is when he is off the lead on the beach or the woods will the harness restrict him or be uncomfortable ?

Thanks

Sm


----------



## Flossy1949 (Aug 4, 2014)

Please forgive me for "jumping in" on your thread Kellie22, but I too am interested in getting a new harness. Bertie already wears a harness for walking and, like you, has a considerable amount of time playing off lead. My question is, I wonder if there is a harness which doesn't have to be put on over poo's head, as Bertie really hates this! Hope this isn't a silly question but I feel so guilty every time I have to put the harness on, as he would do anything to avoid having it put over his head. Thanks and hope you don't mind me asking, Kellie22.
Jenny


----------



## Kellie22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi jenny, the ezydog harness does go over the head i'm afraid. Billy doesnt mind that so it works well.

i'm pretty sure there are a few which pull up over the front legs, the pet face one was like that but unfortunately the medium was too big and the small still a wee bit tight even fully adjusted.

If you spend a wee while googling then check out that version is fitted on youtube i'm sure you'll get something.

Good luck.

Scott


----------



## Flossy1949 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you so much Scott, the Petface looks just the thing for Bertie and think I will be ordering one. It should make life easier and much less of a trauma for my little boy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

One of the dogs that comes to our training club has a Tellington TTouch harness which is excellent - you do not have to put it over the head and it has different attachment points - it may be expensive, but I think a really good harness.
http://www.xtradog.com/shop/shop-by-product/harnesses/fleece-dog-harnesses/ttouch-harness-49.html
I'm hoping that I have posted a link.
I do also have to say that I do not use a harness for any of my own dogs, so maybe should not really give an opinion.


----------



## Kellie22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Did you mean the Ezydog quick fit ? I found that one much better than the pet face one, got it new on e bay for £16 so well worth it.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

We use the Ezydog quick fit harness and its great. It doesn't restrict Miss Lillys movement and she doesn't mind wearing it. When she was little, she did enjoy the occasional chew so her first one looked a bit ragged after a few months. But you can pick them up quite cheaply on ebay so we just got a new one.

Now, I alternate between harness and collar: her walking is, 90% of the time brilliant but she does occasionally forget her manners and it seems that the harness used for a few days then helps to correct that.

Hope this helps


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have also used both .....always used collar and lead but when I took harley to puppy classes the trainer recommended a harness as she said it put less pressure on the neck so I tried the harness but felt when he was off lead it did restrict him maybe it wasn't the best fit so I am goin to try the ezy one which a lot of people seem to be recommending


----------

